# Question about AquaClear Filters



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

so, my friend let me use his canister filter, however after doing a test, i found there was a crack thus causing a leak. 

since im on a VERY tight budget, my second choice was a AquaClear Filters. so my question is:

How is this filter?
I read somewhere that this filter actually brings down CO2? Anyway around that?
Anyone take out the media/sponge that came with it and put in other ones?

thats all the questions i have right now...if i have more i'll edit post! thanks guys!


----------



## Karebear (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi jco522,

Of all the HOB filters the aquaclears win hands down, they are a trouble free work horse. You can change the media in them and parts are easy to come by. If you are using pressurized co2 it may be a problem with this filter, you can always try to keep the water level up high enough to the outflow to minimize water movement on the surface. If using excel this would not be a problem. I hope this helps


----------



## KShoes (Oct 6, 2009)

I have an aquaclear 20-50. It's running pretty smoothly right now. The only problem I've had with it is that it was making some sort of churning noise. I opened it up to take a look at the blades and discovered some hair got sucked into it. I untangled it and it continued to making a churning sound every minute or two. It took me a few times taking it apart, rinsing and putting it back together to make sure everything was snug and the noise eventually went away.

FYI: I currently have no fish in the tank so I can't tell you how well they clean.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I am using the AquaClear 70 on two tanks. I only use the charcoal for the first week or so. Then I take it out and just use the sponge and bio media. Also cut my own floss for a cleaning media on top of everything else. Take out the floss about once a week and rinse and replace. Only have to clean out the rest of filter about every two months and the water stays crystal clear. The tanks are 50 and 40 gallons and well planted.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

I am currently using two AquaClear filters - a 20 on a 10g tank and a 50 on a 29g tank. I don't inject CO2 in either tank but I replaced the charcoal with a second sponge in each. I clean them once a month by rinsing out the media in water I just removed from the tank. I like their flexibility and ease of use.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

HOB's are only a problem for CO2 if you're using DIY or compressed. I'm mid-way on a little experiment for non-CO2 methods in the planted tank, and so far I'm finding you're better off using an airstone and a splashing HOB than avoiding surface disturbance if you don't have any CO2 added. 

-Philosophos


----------



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

Philosophos said:


> HOB's are only a problem for CO2 if you're using DIY or compressed. I'm mid-way on a little experiment for non-CO2 methods in the planted tank, and so far I'm finding you're better off using an airstone and a splashing HOB than avoiding surface disturbance if you don't have any CO2 added.
> 
> -Philosophos


what would you recommend if i am doing a DIY CO2. should i place the diffusor by the outflow or near the inflow? or should i completely put the diffusor on the other side of the tank.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Keep your diffuser as far away from the HOB as possible, and as low in the tank as you can to increase CO2 dwell time. Even the smallest of power heads modified into a needle wheel will gain you more economy of CO2 with your DIY system; the distribution and dwell time of the little bubbles is far higher.

-Philosophos


----------



## husonfirst (Sep 27, 2009)

I have an Aquaclear 30 on my tank and have had no problems. I don't have the noise issues that some others have reported.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

You can add a strip of plastic, such as the plastic strip that comes with glass covers, in front of the Aquaclear. This will deflect the water downward into the tank, and not allow it to sheet across the surface. You only want a gentle ripple at the surface. Any more action (from any source) will allow more CO2 to leave the water. The gentle ripple is just enough to keep the surface from getting scum on it. 

Ditto all the good things about the Aquaclear series. I have at least one of each, and 2 or 3 of some models on many tanks. 
The large box for media allows you to use whatever you want. 
The thick sponge is the best style of mechanical media: it traps the debris better than the thin cartridges that are typical on other HOB filters. The sponge will also grow a good population of nitrifying bacteria. 

It is true that they can have problems, but so can any mechanical device. They are easy to take apart, fix and re-assemble. I have not needed to get many parts for them, but the few times I needed something it was a stock item at the LFS.


----------



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

so update....

right now...i have the water filled to almost the brim, therefore there are no splashes. however my CO2 heads straight for the outflow area....is this okay since there are no splashing?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

The downward motion of the water may help the CO2 bubbles stay down rather than coming to the surface quite as fast. So long as tons of it isn't getting sucked up the intake, it's probably helping.

-Philosophos


----------



## jc0522 (Oct 22, 2009)

Philosophos said:


> The downward motion of the water may help the CO2 bubbles stay down rather than coming to the surface quite as fast. So long as tons of it isn't getting sucked up the intake, it's probably helping.
> 
> -Philosophos


yea its not being sucked up at all!

thank you Philosophos for helping me out so much with my CO2 questions!


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

No problem; glad I could help. If you need a hand in the future, I'll answer what ever questions I can.

-Philosophos


----------

